# Best beach chair?



## k2d2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi folks,

I need some help. My brother lives and fishes on LBI. He is a BIG fellow and is in need of the perfect beach chair. Nothing like sitting on the beach sipping on a nice beverage just waiting for the rod tip to move. I'm a little jealous of him for living where he doea. This chair will hold his weight, is lightweight and will fit in the trunk, will last for more than one season, is easily anchored to keep it from blowing away, has a beverage holder(very important). I would like to give him something like this for Christmas. Any ideas?

K2d2


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=30368&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


i have this chair, im not a big guy but it has a weight limit of 350lbs i think, so its built well n its cheap its easy to anchor to n just through it over ur shoulder on the way down to the beach


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=30368&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults
> 
> 
> i have this chair, im not a big guy but it has a weight limit of 350lbs i think, so its built well n its cheap its easy to anchor to n just through it over ur shoulder on the way down to the beach


I have the same one (i think)and like it. I got a bass pro large folding chair for like 10 bucks three years ago... The chair is starting to rust but still works. I used it all the time on the beach. I am 220lbs. 
Look for a large or over size chair when you get one. Some look fine but too narrow.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

ive already broken 3 of those! im 301lbs


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

http://www.visi.com/~sandhoff/Barkburn.jpg

Yeah baby


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 13, 2006)

Take a look at this kind of chair:
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/...s-Chairs/deptID=1:subOf=4:prodID=5415:src=TSC

I’m a big guy (over 300lbs.) and I use these kinds of chairs for camping. This link goes to camping world which I think is expensive, however my wife picked up some in Walmart, B.J’s. or Cosco or wherever she went that day. I cannot remember where; all I know is they were way cheaper than Camping World. I have bad knees from arthritis and I have trouble getting out of those kinds of chairs like bmcox86 referred you to to. I need chairs with arms on them so I can push off with. Mine are several years old now and they have held up.


----------



## 97WAHOO (Sep 1, 2005)

Check out www.koolestproducts.com and look at the Maxxdaddy chairs. I'm ordering one for next fishing season. These chairs look pretty darn near indestructible.

Brian


----------

